# LIVE from CigarFest 2007...well almost!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, what in the H am I doing up at 5AM on a Saturday? About to hit the road to pick up some Gorillas for the trip. I'll be posting more when I set up "shop" in Blakeslee!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Well, what in the H am I doing up at 5AM on a Saturday? About to hit the road to pick up some Gorillas for the trip. I'll be posting more when I set up "shop" in Blakeslee!


Yall have a safe & fun trip... Must show pics.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

What the hell are you doing getting me up at 5:20?

Ahhh! This better be worth it!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Be safe!! If only I was not traveling abroad this month!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bastage! I WANT PICS!


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome! I want play-by-play (with pics)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Have a great time and take plenty of pics !!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Enjoy it! and please post the pics...I wanna see what I've missed out on! :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Pics to come, but we have a very weak signal here at the hotel, so probably no pics until tomorrow. 

Long story short, lots of good cigars, we didn't win the wrangler, and no one from our group won any of the other prizes.

Now to smoke cigars #15-19 tonight!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This is Smokin' Machinist, using boonedoggle's screen name. GREAT HERF, GREAT BOURBON! I need dinner before I smoke more. :ss
I got a pic of Rocky IN SOCKS, a minute before the start of thr Derby.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, today we had a blast. We're all sitting back, reviewing the day...here are some picks for your CigarFest enjoyment:

All of us with the good smokey background:










Close-up of Greerzilla:










Close-up of N3uka:










Everyone enjoying beverages while tailgaiting:


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Smokin' machinist with Nick Perdomo:

Boonedoggle with Rocky Patel in socks!










We're having a blast! More pics to come! :ss :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Boonedoggle with Rocky Patel in socks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never realized the resemblence between you and Rocky lol. Looks like fun! You should get me a fake ID so I can go next year


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL, great pics! I always get a kick out of the huge clouds of smoke whenever I see pics from one of the big herfs. Looks like a hell of a good time.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Pic of the road crew with Mr. Pink by my car (GEAUX TIGERS!). Finding more pics as I go through the folders!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics.

You guys had a blast I can see. :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn....looked like a mighty fine time had by all you guys!

What was the purpose of Rocky being in socks?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

squid said:


> Damn....looked like a mighty fine time had by all you guys!
> 
> What was the purpose of Rocky being in socks?


He told us that having his shoes on all day, it was more comfortable with them off. Those pics were taken right before the start of the Derby.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

in socks, that is too funny!!!! glad to see that you guys had a great time..


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the Pics! I was there as well and had a great time! I didn't take too many pics but did get one with Joe Gannascoli (Vito) from the Soprano's and Rocky Patel. I can't believe all of the loot we walked out of there with!!!!
I'd say the Oliveras Booth :dr and Rocky's was the most popular. 

I'll be sure to make it again next yr!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

squid said:


> Damn....looked like a mighty fine time had by all you guys!
> 
> What was the purpose of Rocky being in socks?


He just felt that comfortable around me! :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> He just felt that comfortable around me! :r


:r :r Yea, boonedoggle, you just have that way about you!

Where was CigarFest 2007 held this year?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm so envious! If only events like that came with a stones throw of here, I'd be all over it!!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> I'm so envious! If only events like that came with a stones throw of here, I'd be all over it!!!!


Sounds like it's time to move Aaron :tu


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure wish they'd do a spinoff somewhere here in the sunny South!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

squid said:


> :r :r Yea, boonedoggle, you just have that way about you!
> 
> Where was CigarFest 2007 held this year?


Lake Harmony, PA....it was about a 4 hour drive from my place south of DC. I have a Hybrid Civic, so it was practical to take that. CF gets bigger every year, with 2000 this year...probably will be closer to 3K in 2008! :dr


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I have a Hybrid Civic


Look, it's Jimmeh:


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Look, it's Jimmeh:


:r :r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like u guys had a gread time.:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Some weird guy that was there...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> :r :r :r


Get on skype dude


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Some weird guy that was there...


drifty, Dude!!!
what are you so pissed off about? Looks like you're looking for your hatchet or something


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn Drifty...I like that shirt! Of course that dark oily wrapper on that stick you have in your hand looks pretty tasty, as well!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> drifty, Dude!!!
> what are you so pissed off about? Looks like you're looking for your hatchet or something


Actually I really do not like doing these posing with celebrity pictures... but, g/f insisted and since she bought me the box he is signing you know what I mean...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

:r Yep...sometimes if you're going to dance, you got to pay the fiddler! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

squid said:


> Damn Drifty...I like that shirt! Of course that dark oily wrapper on that stick you have in your hand looks pretty tasty, as well!


Oh the stick was quite tasty... it was a CAO maduro... they had them pre clipped, if you smoked it while you were there and brought it back smoked to the band they gave you another cigar to take home.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Oh the stick was quite tasty... it was a CAO maduro... they had them pre clipped, if you smoked it while you were there and brought it back smoked to the band they gave you another cigar to take home.


Greerzilla's actually left some kind of stains on his fingers...mine was fine though...not a bad smoke at all, IMHO


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Get on skype dude


dude, I'm on and everyone left. No one likes me. Where's RP when I need him...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hell, to get another, I'd smoked that sucker and they'd thought I was a chimney! Haven't had the CAO maduro...but, I'm a huge fan of maddies. But, what the hey, good company and good smokes...you had a pretty good thing going....and you had your girl there with you, as well!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Got a funny story about Vito, by the way:

So's, I went up to him cause he was just standing there and no one was messing with him. I said, "I'd like to get a picture with you, if that's cool" He says, "Yeah, where's the camera?" I said I don't have it here, but someone is bringing it now. Well, he said something smart to his handler and I didn't like it much. I had had a few and I said something to the fact that he put all his weight back on since Celebrity Fit Club. He glared at me, and then someone else walked up and started talking to him. I wasn't trying to be mean or anything...it just came out. Needless to say, I didn't get my photo op.

I watched my back for a while though!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

:r That's hillarious----Gotta watch Vito...you may wake up in bed tomorrow with a horses head in their with you!


----------

